# robot-assisted sacrocolpopexy code?



## jek521

To repair a cystocele, physician performs laparoscopic colpopexy using a surgical robot. Several ports were created for the robotic arms & scope, then the abdomen was insufflated with CO2.  The colpopexy is then performed.

Is this 57280 because of the abdominal approach? CPT doesn't state "open abdominal," although _CPT Reference of Clinical Examples_, 2nd edition, seems to indicate that the procedure is performed through a single abdominal incision.  Should I use mod-52 because of the robotic-assist & approach?

Thanks for your thoughts!!
Jen


----------



## imjsanderson

First of all the approach is "laparoscopic" so you would not use a CPT with an abdominal approach.  Robotic is more difficult so in my opinion I would never use a reduced modifier -52.  I think with robotics the physician is doing more than the code describes, CPT 57425 is for a laparoscopic colpopexy.


----------

